# Healthcare BC



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello there, hope somebody can answer my question please? How does healthcare in BC work please? Would a newly diagnosed illness that may require an op in the future be covered? We have PR and were due to fly out in July.

Many thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello there, hope somebody can answer my question please? How does healthcare in BC work please? Would a newly diagnosed illness that may require an op in the future be covered? We have PR and were due to fly out in July.
> 
> Many thanks.


As you have PR status and have done/passed the medicals there is no reason you shouldn't be covered. You will probably need to be re-diagnosed and referred to an appropriate specialist/surgeon.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> As you have PR status and have done/passed the medicals there is no reason you shouldn't be covered. You will probably need to be re-diagnosed and referred to an appropriate specialist/surgeon.


Thanks for your answer.

Just to clarify, we have to insure ourselves for three months (have already found a plan that doesn't worry about existing illness) after which we use MSP who will not worry either as we're already PR. I'm guessing it's not 'free' though? You then pay monthly by, say, direct debit or yearly?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> Just to clarify, we have to insure ourselves for three months (have already found a plan that doesn't worry about existing illness) after which we use MSP who will not worry either as we're already PR. I'm guessing it's not 'free' though? You then pay monthly by, say, direct debit or yearly?


Yes there is a monthly charge based on family size. Refer to the following:-

MSP - Premiums


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes there is a monthly charge based on family size. Refer to the following:-
> 
> MSP - Premiums


Thanks again! My reason for asking is because I know if you take out private medical insurance in the UK it is unlikely they will insure you if you have an existing illness. Why is this not the case in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Thanks again! My reason for asking is because I know if you take out private medical insurance in the UK it is unlikely they will insure you if you have an existing illness. Why is this not the case in Canada?


Canada (the Provinces) have, for a better word, universal health care. So, in BC, as a PR you're entitled to enrol in their plan. There are/will be no questions as to existing conditions. It is not private medical insurance, it is public and everyone resident in BC, with a very few exceptions, receive full coverage. Some people such as welfare cases could well be exempt from the monthly charge.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Canada (the Provinces) have, for a better word, universal health care. So, in BC, as a PR you're entitled to enrol in their plan. There are/will be no questions as to existing conditions. It is not private medical insurance, it is public and everyone resident in BC, with a very few exceptions, receive full coverage. Some people such as welfare cases could well be exempt from the monthly charge.


Thanks so much, you're always very helpful!

Have a good day!


----------



## Jaccor (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry to jump in on your thread, but do you mind me asking who you prearranged 3 months medical with, and if it's costly? My husband and I and our 1 yr old son are moving back this year (we are Canadian Citizens who have been out of country for 11 years), and we will need to do the same apparently.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Jaccor said:


> Sorry to jump in on your thread, but do you mind me asking who you prearranged 3 months medical with, and if it's costly? My husband and I and our 1 yr old son are moving back this year (we are Canadian Citizens who have been out of country for 11 years), and we will need to do the same apparently.


Hi there, no problem (if you need info, you need info).....we haven't used them yet but were recommended to use them. They don't ask for medical background and for a family of three (us) it's about $150 per month. 

Hope that helps, link below.....if it works!

http://www.pac.bluecross.ca/Corp/individual/primaryblue.aspx


----------



## Jaccor (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hi there, no problem (if you need info, you need info).....we haven't used them yet but were recommended to use them. They don't ask for medical background and for a family of three (us) it's about $150 per month.
> 
> Hope that helps, link below.....if it works!
> 
> Primary Blue - Pacific Blue Cross | BC Life



Just a note to ensure you get the immigrants insurance - blue cross are good (We used them) but the normal policies are only for those already resident. New immigrant policies are normally in their travel insurance section.

Regards
Ian


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello there, hope somebody can answer my question please? How does healthcare in BC work please? Would a newly diagnosed illness that may require an op in the future be covered? We have PR and were due to fly out in July.
> 
> Many thanks.


Depending on the type of operation you will need and where you will be living, be prepared to wait for an operation, I know people who have been waiting for over a year, and there has been mention on here by others about the long waits for things like knee, wrist, joint, hip, vien surgery just to name a few, and I'm talking about waits of well over a year, if not close to two years:crutch:.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

kimo said:


> Depending on the type of operation you will need and where you will be living, be prepared to wait for an operation, I know people who have been waiting for over a year, and there has been mention on here by others about the long waits for things like knee, wrist, joint, hip, vien surgery just to name a few, and I'm talking about waits of well over a year, if not close to two years:crutch:.


We're hoping to move to outskirts of Vancouver. I've heard before about the long waits......that does worry me. What about medicines....are they covered?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> We're hoping to move to outskirts of Vancouver. I've heard before about the long waits......that does worry me. What about medicines....are they covered?


Drugs (medicines) are covered while one is in hospital but outside, NO. You can purchase supplementary insurance to partially cover drug costs and often employers provide such coverage as an employee benefit.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Drugs (medicines) are covered while one is in hospital but outside, NO. You can purchase supplementary insurance to partially cover drug costs and often employers provide such coverage as an employee benefit.


Prescription drug costs in Canada are outragious. sometimes double when compared to the U.S, and 3 times higher than Mexico. And also keep in mind, where you buy your prescriptions can make a big differance, and whether you buy brand name or generic, which by the way, the law requires they be identical to brand name, so why pay more for brand name?. Even just the dispensing fee can vary by $2-$4 dollars. We find WalMart and Superstore to be overal the lowest prices, as they are for most things, at least in BC.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Drugs (medicines) are covered while one is in hospital but outside, NO. You can purchase supplementary insurance to partially cover drug costs and often employers provide such coverage as an employee benefit.


Now I am worried....our son's recently been diagnosed with IBD and will probably be on some sort of drug for life......he may have to have a major op, which could mean it could 'cure' the symptoms and if successful, he may be off drugs but if not......who knows.

Could we be talking about sums that are perhaps going to stop us emigrating?Obviously he's our main priority and we've put our move 'on hold' for the moment but could this condition put it on permanent hold in your opinions? He's currently on a high dose of steroids and with a bit of luck these could put him into remission for months/years but then again they may not.....as you can see we're in a bit of a pickle at the moment with a very uncertain future, although his consultant said she believes there's no reason we can't emigrate. Now I'm not so certain.....


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

BunskiBoo said:


> We're hoping to move to outskirts of Vancouver. I've heard before about the long waits......that does worry me. What about medicines....are they covered?


BC has probably the longest waits in all of Canada, heres part of a previous post by GringoTim from January 26th, kind of scary!

" Here in BC, my wife has been on a waiting list for knee surgery for 11 months and is expected to have to wait until maybe late 2011, I waited 7 months for an MRI, my dad waited 17 months for a new hip, inlaw waited 15 months for foot surgery, I could go on and on, but those who live here know. FYI, Medical care isn't FREE, if you have medical, you/your employer pay the premiums, but for some things you still billed." 

And FYI, both my wife and I have extended medical coverage with Blue Cross thru our employers, and even with that, our prescriptions are not free, we usually still pay about $15- $25, but of course it depends on what the medication is.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

kimo said:


> BC has probably the longest waits in all of Canada, heres part of a previous post by GringoTim from January 26th, kind of scary!
> 
> " Here in BC, my wife has been on a waiting list for knee surgery for 11 months and is expected to have to wait until maybe late 2011, I waited 7 months for an MRI, my dad waited 17 months for a new hip, inlaw waited 15 months for foot surgery, I could go on and on, but those who live here know. FYI, Medical care isn't FREE, if you have medical, you/your employer pay the premiums, but for some things you still billed."


Hmmmmm......now I am REALLY concerned. What if it were a medical emergency though say, for example, a perforated colon, which is a possibility with this illness? Of course, these are all maybe's but it's good to be educated about this before we take the leap.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hmmmmm......now I am REALLY concerned. What if it were a medical emergency though say, for example, a perforated colon, which is a possibility with this illness? Of course, these are all maybe's but it's good to be educated about this before we take the leap.


Emergencies like that are different, but of course the time it takes to get to a hospital has alot to do with it, and how busy the emergencey department is. We have great ambulance paramedics in BC, unfortunately, not always enough ambulances to go around though. The problem in BC, is that when an ambulance bring a patient to the hospital, they can't just drop them off, they have to wait around until they have been admitted, and sometimes that can be vary time consumming at busy hospitals, sometimes an hour or more, which means that ambulance cannot go out on another call. 
Heres part of post I made on March 18th. it might give you an idea of the medical system in BC.
If a hospital is funded for 300 beds, but has say 330 patients, what does that tell you. ( 30 patients in the hallways) Recently a hospital emergency room at Royal Columbian hospital in New Westminster BC was so overcrowded over night , that they put the overflow of patients into a closed Tim Hortons coffee shop. (Google it for the whole story). Doctors are only allowed to bill the government so much, as a result they work less, which causes backups, and as a result won't take on more patients, which mean alot of people can't find a regular doctor so have to go to walkin clinics. Its not uncommon for people to wait 6-12 months for some tests, scans etc and over a year for some surgeries like hip, knee etc. The healthcare situation, and conditon of the BC medical system has been coverred alot on here recently, so i won't waste alot of time repeating things that have already been said, and can be found by using the search .


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Cripes this isn't looking good! Why has it got so bad? We've always heard that Canadian healthcare is as good as it gets. We've waited nearly four years to get there but this could change everything with my son's diagnosis....or am I over-reacting in your opinion?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kimo said:


> Prescription drug costs in Canada are outragious. sometimes double when compared to the U.S, and 3 times higher than Mexico. And also keep in mind, where you buy your prescriptions can make a big differance, and whether you buy brand name or generic, which by the way, the law requires they be identical to brand name, so why pay more for brand name?. Even just the dispensing fee can vary by $2-$4 dollars. We find WalMart and Superstore to be overal the lowest prices, as they are for most things, at least in BC.


I'm sorry but I must take issue with your comments about Canada's drug costs vs those in the USA. Canada's drugs are heavily subsidized by our federal government. So much so that many Americans buy drugs via mail order here and some communities/cities close to the border even organize weekend bus trips to Canada so people can buy drugs here in Canada. I personally know people from Chicago who do this.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I'm sorry but I must take issue with your comments about Canada's drug costs vs those in the USA. Canada's drugs are heavily subsidized by our federal government. So much so that many Americans buy drugs via mail order here and some communities/cities close to the border even organize weekend bus trips to Canada so people can buy drugs here in Canada. I personally know people from Chicago who do this.


Some drugs yes, some drugs no, I had to get a prescriptions in Honolulu last year and I paid $17 US for a little tube of cream, and when I got the same in Victoria it cost me $27, and that was after my extened medical paid their part, my uncle winters in Arizona, and always gets his prescriptions filled before he comes back to BC., at a savings of about $200. Don't get me started on over the counter drugs. Remember, while we are both in Canada, you are in Ontario and I am in BC.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Cripes this isn't looking good! Why has it got so bad? We've always heard that Canadian healthcare is as good as it gets. We've waited nearly four years to get there but this could change everything with my son's diagnosis....or am I over-reacting in your opinion?


In my opinion you are over-reacting, but not surprising when you read such posts. Some people have a hate on for the Canadian medical system just as some have a hate on for the NHS/US/French systems etc, etc. They recite anecdotes about the systems which tell only a small fraction of what goes on.
Five years ago I was circling the drain, very ill. I was in hospital for 3 months during which I had an 11 hour operation and have had ongoing care since, including countless tests and procedures. Total cost to me is $0. If billed it would have been in excess of $1million. My drugs are covered by the Ontario Government because of the catastrophic costs involved. I tell you this only to emphasize the anecdotal issue.
Many Canadians have supplementary insurance either through purchase or via employer coverage provided as an employee benefit.
Let me tell you that I have never heard of anyone in Canada going bankrupt because of medical costs whereas in the USA it is not uncommon at all.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> In my opinion you are over-reacting, but not surprising when you read such posts. Some people have a hate on for the Canadian medical system just as some have a hate on for the NHS/US/French systems etc, etc. They recite anecdotes about the systems which tell only a small fraction of what goes on.
> Five years ago I was circling the drain, very ill. I was in hospital for 3 months during which I had an 11 hour operation and have had ongoing care since, including countless tests and procedures. Total cost to me is $0. If billed it would have been in excess of $1million. My drugs are covered by the Ontario Government because of the catastrophic costs involved. I tell you this only to emphasize the anecdotal issue.
> Many Canadians have supplementary insurance either through purchase or via employer coverage provided as an employee benefit.
> Let me tell you that I have never heard of anyone in Canada going bankrupt because of medical costs whereas in the USA it is not uncommon at all.


Thanks, that's very reassuring. Whilst getting our son well is our main priority right now, we (including he) have a real desire to emigrate to Canada and it would be such a shame for it to all go pear shaped now. I really appreciate your honesty....


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

BunskiBoo said:


> Thanks, that's very reassuring. Whilst getting our son well is our main priority right now, we (including he) have a real desire to emigrate to Canada and it would be such a shame for it to all go pear shaped now. I really appreciate your honesty....


While he may be a moderator, Auld Yin isn't ALL Knowing, and you must also realize that he is in Ontario and not BC, and there have been several times where he has had to be corrected about statements he made about healthcare in BC, he used to say ALL Canada has free healthcare, but now says it depends on the province. It was only a few months ago that he learned about the cost of medical insurance in BC, because before that was saying it was free, but now refers people to the MSP of BC website. 
Whether or not a Canadian has ever gone bankrupt is debatable, but how many people (in BC) have suffered needlessly for months or years because they can't get surgery, and how many have died because of the long wait times for MRI's, Catscans, bone scans etc. If you want everything sugar coated, then take what Auld Yin says as the gospel, but I advise you to keep an open mind.


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

kimo said:


> While he may be a moderator, Auld Yin isn't ALL Knowing, and you must also realize that he is in Ontario and not BC, and there have been several times where he has had to be corrected about statements he made about healthcare in BC, he used to say ALL Canada has free healthcare, but now says it depends on the province. It was only a few months ago that he learned about the cost of medical insurance in BC, because before that was saying it was free, but now refers people to the MSP of BC website.
> Whether or not a Canadian has ever gone bankrupt is debatable, but how many people (in BC) have suffered needlessly for months or years because they can't get surgery, and how many have died because of the long wait times for MRI's, Catscans, bone scans etc. If you want everything sugar coated, then take what Auld Yin says as the gospel, but I advise you to keep an open mind.


I swore I was never going to post on this forum ever again, but reading this I had jump in and say, Bravo!. I also remember some of the recent debates on here about healthcare in Canada, and notice that now terms like "Canada has great, free healthcare" is being used alot less frequently by certain people as they must now see they the error of their ways. But at the same time I see that for those same people, old habits die hard. Every province is different, and the world doesn't revolve around Ontario. People coming to Canada need to understand that every province has its own healthcare system, and while they all get some money from the Canadian gov't, they don't all use it the same and some have less to throw around than others, Like BC. When trying to find out about healthcare in Canada, pick your province, and look into their healthcare, don't just assume whats going on in one province is going on in another.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Heading South said:


> I swore I was never going to post on this forum ever again, but reading this I had jump in and say, Bravo!. I also remember some of the recent debates on here about healthcare in Canada, and notice that now terms like "Canada has great, free healthcare" is being used alot less frequently by certain people as they must now see they the error of their ways. But at the same time I see that for those same people, old habits die hard. Every province is different, and the world doesn't revolve around Ontario. People coming to Canada need to understand that every province has its own healthcare system, and while they all get some money from the Canadian gov't, they don't all use it the same and some have less to throw around than others, Like BC. When trying to find out about healthcare in Canada, pick your province, and look into their healthcare, don't just assume whats going on in one province is going on in another.


Thank you kimo and heading south, I appreciate you taking the time out to help. I'm very confused and also very worried now. I wonder, do you know if there is someone/where we can write to explaining our predicament and where we would stand please? Your input has been great but I guess we ought to check with the relevant authorities. My fear is we won't be able to pursue our longed for plans if what you say is correct....


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

BunskiBoo said:


> Thank you kimo and heading south, I appreciate you taking the time out to help. I'm very confused and also very worried now. I wonder, do you know if there is someone/where we can write to explaining our predicament and where we would stand please? Your input has been great but I guess we ought to check with the relevant authorities. My fear is we won't be able to pursue our longed for plans if what you say is correct....


While I would like to help, I don't know if I can, as I am not clear on what exactly you are trying to find out, but you could try contacting Medical Services Plan of BC, (Google it for website), . As I am not an expat coming to Canada, I only know what its like for those people who already live here, (in BC). And don't misunderstand what is being said, most people won't have delays of years for most surgeries, months yes, hell, it can take months just to get in to see a specialist, and unless they live in cave, I think everyone in BC knows of someone who has been waiting for ever for sometype of surgery. There was a story on the news just the other day about a lady in her 60's who went to Mexico to have a knee operation because she had been waiting over 19 months in BC, with no date insight , she had to pay $2500 of her own money, but now she is pain free and can walk without a cane for the first time in almost 2 years, and the surgeon was trained in the U.S. I think what you need to understand is that if you are coming to Canada expecting a bed of roses, just remember, roses have thorns that can prick you.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

kimo said:


> While I would like to help, I don't know if I can, as I am not clear on what exactly you are trying to find out, but you could try contacting Medical Services Plan of BC, (Google it for website), . As I am not an expat coming to Canada, I only know what its like for those people who already live here, (in BC). And don't misunderstand what is being said, most people won't have delays of years for most surgeries, months yes, hell, it can take months just to get in to see a specialist, and unless they live in cave, I think everyone in BC knows of someone who has been waiting for ever for sometype of surgery. There was a story on the news just the other day about a lady in her 60's who went to Mexico to have a knee operation because she had been waiting over 19 months in BC, with no date insight , she had to pay $2500 of her own money, but now she is pain free and can walk without a cane for the first time in almost 2 years, and the surgeon was trained in the U.S. I think what you need to understand is that if you are coming to Canada expecting a bed of roses, just remember, roses have thorns that can prick you.


Thanks.....I'll contact MSP. I'm feeling pretty glum right now but I'll check out what they have to tell us. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

BunskiBoo said:


> Thanks.....I'll contact MSP. I'm feeling pretty glum right now but I'll check out what they have to tell us. Thanks for your help.


If it helps, my aunt in Wales has been waiting for almost a year for a knee operation, so its not just BC...Good Luck


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

kimo said:


> If it helps, my aunt in Wales has been waiting for almost a year for a knee operation, so its not just BC...Good Luck


I guess it's the same the world over.....but with this new diagnosis it puts a major spanner in the works...in more ways than one. Life's a funny old thing eh?!


----------

